# Iverson traded to Denver



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 19, 2006)

Guess he's gonna fill that hole with Carmelo out 15 games. Top 2 scorers in the NBA on one team now. Look out Western Conference. I was pissed. I wanted him to come to Boston so bad. All Denver had to give up was Andre Miller and Joe Smith. Billy King has lost his mind.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 19, 2006)

i wonder how well he and mello (when he comes back) can play together.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Guess he's gonna fill that hole with Carmelo out 15 games. Top 2 scorers in the NBA on one team now. Look out Western Conference. I was pissed. I wanted him to come to Boston so bad. All Denver had to give up was Andre Miller and Joe Smith.* Billy King has lost his mind*.


 
I just heard two 2007 first round draft picks were included in the deal too. Not so bad for Philly after all.


----------



## the nut (Dec 19, 2006)

This will be interesting.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 19, 2006)

Good riddins.


----------



## SpeedyReedy5 (Dec 19, 2006)

this was a good trade the sixers are rebuilding those picks will help out hopefully they will get a lottery pick...


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 19, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> Good riddins.



Riddance Jeez.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 19, 2006)

Will AI be _practicing_ with the Nuggets or just playing in games?


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 19, 2006)

SpeedyReedy5 said:


> this was a good trade the sixers are rebuilding those picks will help out hopefully they will get a lottery pick...



Yeah, but they have been rebuilding for the past 5 years.

I think the prob with Philly sports teams is the organizations themselves.  So, they keep Bob Clarke around, even though he was on the competition committee and still went out and bought big defensemen, fire him, then hire him on as a scout or some shit.

The eagles lock guys up with long term contracts after their 2nd year, and then the guys underperform.

The Phillies purge their best player and end up coming just short of the playoffs.

Seems pretty cut and dry.


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 19, 2006)

AI is gonna love being king of the court for the next ten games then JR and Later Mello and theres probably gonna be problems


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> Will AI be _practicing_ with the Nuggets or just playing in games?



_Practice?_  It's just _practice,_man..._practice._  I can't believe you want to talk about _practice._  It's _practice._ _Practice._


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 20, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Riddance Jeez.



I was typing like Iverson.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 20, 2006)

"If I can't *practice*, I can't *practice*. It is as simple as that. It ain't about that at all. It's easy to sum it up if you're just talking about *practice*. We're sitting here, and I'm supposed to be the franchise player, and we're talking about *practice*. I mean listen, we're sitting here talking about *practice*, not a game, not a game, not a game, but we're talking about *practice.* Not the game that I go out there and die for and play every game last it's my last but we're talking about *practice* man. How silly is that? 

Now I know that I'm supposed to lead by example and all that but I'm not shoving that aside like it don't mean anything. I know it's important, I honestly do but we're talking about *practice*. We're talking about *practice* man. We're talking about *practice*. We're talking about *practice*. We're not talking about the game. We're talking about *practice*. When you come to the arena, and you see me play, you've seen me play right, you've seen me give everything I've got, but we're talking about *practice* right now."


----------



## ZECH (Dec 20, 2006)

Maybe Iverson and Carmelo will kill each other when he gets back.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2006)

lol.....Iverson isn't playing tonight beause he needs time to move.  Um, he doesn't have enough money to get movers to come and move his shit for him?  What a dip shit.  With Mello out, they need him NOW.....What a great team player he is.  Always thinking of himself.

In a rare moment of brilliance (very rare), Skip Bayless said on 1st and 10, "I don't know what he is doing?  Is he taking a covered wagon across country?"


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 20, 2006)

P-funk said:


> lol.....Iverson isn't playing tonight beause he needs time to move. Um, he doesn't have enough money to get movers to come and move his shit for him? What a dip shit. With Mello out, they need him NOW.....What a great team player he is. Always thinking of himself.
> 
> In a rare moment of brilliance (very rare), Skip Bayless *said on 1st and 10, "I don't know what he is doing? Is he taking a covered wagon across country?"*


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 20, 2006)

HAHA What a dip shit, hopefully some Indians attack the wagon, and get rid of that miserable piece of shit


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2006)

yea, the covered wagon comment was a shinning moment for bayless.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 20, 2006)

P-funk said:


> lol.....Iverson isn't playing tonight beause he needs time to move.  Um, he doesn't have enough money to get movers to come and move his shit for him?  What a dip shit.  With Mello out, they need him NOW.....What a great team player he is.  Always thinking of himself.
> 
> In a rare moment of brilliance (very rare), Skip Bayless said on 1st and 10, "I don't know what he is doing?  Is he taking a covered wagon across country?"



Give him a break, he probably forgot his gat.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 20, 2006)

*The new and improved Denver Thuggets:*


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:


> Give him a break, he probably forgot his gat.



traveling across the country in a covered wagon is dangerous without a gat!


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 20, 2006)

Im not a fan of AI but you see the blizzard going on right now I dont see how the nuggets are even playing a game I got a foot were Im at and its suppose to go on until tommorow afternoon


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> *The new and improved Denver Thuggets:*



nothing like role models for the kids to look up to these days!!!!!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 20, 2006)

bigss75 said:


> Im not a fan of AI but you see the blizzard going on right now I dont see how the nuggets are even playing a game I got a foot were Im at and its suppose to go on until tommorow afternoon


 
Damn! Gonna be a white Christmas out there at least.
I still can't picture AI coming out in Nugget blue and white.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 20, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Damn! Gonna be a white Christmas out there at least.



With all the blow Iverson is bringing, I imagine it will be.


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 20, 2006)

The NBA makes me puke


----------



## bigss75 (Dec 20, 2006)

P-funk said:


> nothing like role models for the kids to look up to these days!!!!!



Its pretty funny the day before mello hit that dude, he donated over a million for some rec center


----------



## goandykid (Dec 20, 2006)

You guys forget that he's still only missed about a half dozen practices in his entire career.  Read the AI thread before you new people come in here and flame him.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 20, 2006)

I just checked and everyone here is a veteran...but screw you guys anyways.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 20, 2006)

I've been an Iverson fan since I first saw him play. To me he's at least top 5 or 10 all-time.


----------



## the nut (Dec 20, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I've been an Iverson fan since I first saw him play. To me he's at least top 5 or 10 all-time.


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 20, 2006)

iverson is a killer for teams. He is selfish and won't hesitate to blame his coach or teammates for a disappointing season. great player; horrible teammate


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 20, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I've been an Iverson fan since I first saw him play. To me he's at least top 5 or 10 all-time.



He's certainly a great player, but I wouldn't rank him in the top 10.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2006)

oaktownboy said:


> iverson is a killer for teams.



isn't he a person killer also?  Wasn't he accused of killing someone?  Something with a shooting?  Maybe he didn't do it, but I thought he was in the center of some controversy like that?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 20, 2006)

P-funk said:


> isn't he a person killer also? Wasn't he accused of killing someone? Something with a shooting? Maybe he didn't do it, but I thought he was in the center of some controversy like that?


 
No he went to get his wife from her cousins house and had a gun on him or something like that. I don't think he is a murderer  . There would have been a little more media coverage on that one. When he was a teenager he served time for assaulting a chick. That's the only violent offense I can think of.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 20, 2006)

Triple Threat said:


> He's certainly a great player, but I wouldn't rank him in the top 10.


 
I'm sure a lot of people will agree with you.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 20, 2006)

oaktownboy said:


> iverson is a killer for teams. He is selfish and won't hesitate to blame his coach or teammates for a disappointing season. great player; horrible teammate



Terrible. Most of his teammates swear by him, and in a recent interview w/ Stephen A. it looked like eh was gonna cry when Stephen A. mentioned his (now former) teammates. You've been watching a little too much Skip Bayless. (sp?)


----------



## the nut (Dec 20, 2006)

Brown may rejoin 76ers with Iverson gone
DAN GELSTON
Associated Press
PHILADELPHIA - Larry Brown may be back with the 76ers now that Allen Iverson is gone. Already acting as an unofficial adviser to the Philadelphia 76ers and team president Billy King, Brown could formally return to the organization he led to the 2001 NBA Finals.

"We will certainly continue to talk, but at this point, we are not sure if anything official will come of it," King said in an e-mail to The Associated Press on Wednesday night.

Brown's agent, Joe Glass, indicated in a brief interview that Brown could return to Philadelphia. The Knicks fired Brown in June after he went 23-59 in his only season in New York.

"However it's going to be characterized, will come out in the next couple of days," Glass said.

Glass was vague on what kind of announcement should be expected.

"I'd much rather have it come out of the Sixers office," Glass said, ending a brief phone interview with the AP on Wednesday night.

Brown, who had a contentious relationship with Iverson during his six seasons as Philly's coach, moved back to the area after he was fired by the Knicks. King consulted with Brown on the Iverson trade, which ended with the former MVP dealt to Denver on Tuesday.

"I will still be talking to Larry. Beyond that, I am not sure," King said before the 76ers' game against Indiana on Wednesday night.

Brown has been King's mentor since he hired him as an assistant coach in Indiana. When Brown came to Philadelphia in 1997, he brought King with him as vice president of basketball administration. King was named team president after Brown resigned in 2003.

"Larry is a great friend and tremendous asset who I have talked to numerous times during the season," King said.

While Brown has stayed behind the scenes in Philadelphia, he's visited some Sixers practices this season and attended a game against Miami. He also is still friends with team chairman Ed Snider.

"It's strictly up to Billy King. I'd welcome him if Billy decided he wanted him," Snider said at halftime Wednesday night. "He's a basketball man. He's also a coach, but he has a tremendous basketball mind."

A Hall of Famer and one of basketball's most well-traveled coaches, Brown's job with the 76ers was his longest tenure with any team in his 34-year coaching career. He took the job at Detroit and led the Pistons to an NBA title in the first of his two seasons there before bolting for one disastrous year in New York.

Brown criticized players through the media and talked to the press without a public relations official present, both violating Dolan's policies. Also, the Knicks said Brown undermined team president Isiah Thomas by making trade offers to other teams, which he wasn't authorized to do.

The Knicks withheld the remainder of Brown's contract, which had four years and more than $40 million remaining, saying they fired Brown for cause. The dispute went before commissioner David Stern, but the sides agreed to a compromise in October before Stern's ruling, in which Brown got $18.5 million and both sides were freed of any future obligations to each other.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 20, 2006)

Billy King is a joke, but atleast Larry might find a home.


----------



## the nut (Dec 20, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I'm sure a lot of people will agree with you.




Well, if you list the best players ever, he definitely not top ten. Actually he wouldn't even be one of the top ten shooting gaurds or point gaurds all time.

If you're talking top ten players now, he make some "experts' lists and be left off others.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 20, 2006)

As far as active guards he's in my Top 10 too. Top 50 alltime, not 10.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 20, 2006)

I was talking all time, but I guess list your top 10 SG and we'll compare.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 20, 2006)

Iverson interview coming up on ESPN2 Quite Frankly right after this Arkansas/Texas game.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 20, 2006)

the nut said:


> Well, if you list the best players ever, he definitely not top ten. Actually he wouldn't even be one of the top ten shooting gaurds or point gaurds all time.
> 
> If you're talking top ten players now, he make some "experts' lists and be left off others.


 
Which SG's do you rank above AI all-time?


----------



## goandykid (Dec 20, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Iverson interview coming up on ESPN2 Quite Frankly right after this Arkansas/Texas game.



good interview


----------



## oaktownboy (Dec 21, 2006)

steven smith will butter him up probably, like he does with most of his black guests. he should interview larry brown and all the other coaches he threw under the bus. Larry would have words for him.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

I can't stand Steven A. Smith.  His voice is so damn anoying.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 21, 2006)

The reason Iverson has always appeared to be selfish is because he has been the only talent on the Sixers for the last decade. If he didn't take/make the shots, nobody else would. Look for him to play like he did a few years ago at the All-Star game when he won MVP. I think this is the best thing that could have possibly happened to AI, Carmello, and the Nuggets.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> The reason Iverson has always appeared to be selfish is because he has been the only talent on the Sixers for the last decade. If he didn't take/make the shots, nobody else would. Look for him to play like he did a few years ago at the All-Star game when he won MVP. I think this is the best thing that could have possibly happened to AI, Carmello, and the Nuggets.


No really, he had what's his alien looking name play along side him and he was a gunner.....he hated playing with IE.
And the other guy.....damn, I losing my memory.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I can't stand Steven A. Smith. His voice is so damn anoying.


Tell me about it, when they have him on the radio at work I always switch the station.

He tends to play the race card a bit too much in my opinion.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 21, 2006)

He had chris webber 

A great player makes players around him good.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> He had chris webber


Right, and that other guy.....


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 21, 2006)

Keith Van vorn

Derrick Coleman?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2006)

Stackhouse!
Not a star but a good #2 player.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 21, 2006)

Jamal Mashburn


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2006)

Not such bad company.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Tell me about it, when they have him on the radio at work I always switch the station.
> 
> He tends to play the race card a bit too much in my opinion.



I agree.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 21, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Stackhouse!
> Not a star but a good #2 player.




He only played with stackhouse his first 2 seasons in the NBA 96-97, 97-98


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2006)

IE dribbles.....showboats......then dribbles.....crossover.....profiles.....waves at his mama......shooots...misses...teammates could get the rebound because they fell alseep.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

Look, plain and simple, it takes a team effort to make it to the NBA playoffs.  AI had to have team mates to make it that far.  He didn't do it by himself, this wasn't a one man effort.  He may have led the team to the playoffs.  But, there was a team around him and they had to have been decent enough to get them that far.  If those players were that bad, the 76ers would not have made it to the playoffs.

Also, lets not forget that AI did play on an Olympic team, stacked with great players......they didn't win a gold medal.  So, where the fuck was this great player then?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

also, Carmelo was part of that olympic team.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 21, 2006)

You are right. 

They are both assfucks.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 21, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> He had chris webber
> 
> A great player makes players around him good.


 
He had an aging, non-posting, non-explosive, shot missing Chirs Webber. In his day they would have been a force in the East. Not now...

Where are Keith Van Horn, and Derrick Coleman now? Keith Van Horn has always been shitty, and Derrick Coleman was 106 years old when he finally made it around to the Sixers. Bottom line is, they always surrounded AI with second rate, underachieving wash-ups. The best #2 AI ever played with was Eric Snow. Period.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> You are right.
> 
> They are both assfucks.



true story.

did you see the interview with Steven A. Shit last night?  I can't stand AI.  The interview must have happened just before the covered wagon headed out.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> He had an aging, non-posting, non-explosive, shot missing Chirs Webber. In his day they would have been a force in the East. Not now...
> 
> Where are Keith Van Horn, and Derrick Coleman now? Keith Van Horn has always been shitty, and Derrick Coleman was 106 years old when he finally made it around to the Sixers. Bottom line is, they always surrounded AI with second rate, underachieving wash-ups. The best #2 AI ever played with was Eric Snow. Period.



eric snow was a good NON-SELFISH player.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> true story.
> 
> did you see the interview with Steven A. Shit last night?  I can't stand AI.  The interview must have happened just before the covered wagon headed out.



Nope don't get ESPN, so unless it airs on our canadian sports channels I don't get it.  DAmn how I miss illegal direct tv hookup.  The only thing I know about Steven A. Asswhip is when he blasted the raptors during the draft for there picks.  It was kinda funny.  

AI is a fucktard and selfish player.  He is already high on the list of the top field goal attempts, top that off with his shitty field goal percentage, and you gotta wonder why the sixers blew goats.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 21, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Nope don't get ESPN, so unless it airs on our canadian sports channels I don't get it. DAmn how I miss illegal direct tv hookup. The only thing I know about Steven A. Asswhip is when he blasted the raptors during the draft for there picks. It was kinda funny.
> 
> AI is a fucktard and selfish player. He is already high on the list of the top field goal attempts, top that off with his shitty field goal percentage, and you gotta wonder why the sixers blew goats.


 
Nobody was crying about how selfish he was when he was in the finals. And the funniest part about this whole trade is the fact that Iverson and Carmello avg. the same amount shots per game. 

AI might be an asshole and appear to be a selfish player, but if the rest of your team is shooting 20% from the field, it's the best player on the floors responsibility to step it up. Trust me, I've been a Sixer fan since I can remember, and he's never had any help. People all over the league cry about how selfish he is, yet Sixer fans adore him, because we know that our teams have been shit, and we wouldn't have won 1/2 the game we did had it not been for Iverson. You may not want him on your team, but we loved him the whole time he was in Philly.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah but phily fans are a different breed.

The love the likes of Bobby Clarke (douche bag) and Terrel Owens.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

the only good thing to come out of Philly was John Kruk.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 21, 2006)

That fat bastard was great.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 21, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Yeah but phily fans are a different breed.
> 
> The love the likes of Bobby Clarke (douche bag) and Terrel Owens.


 
Nobody loves Bobby Clarke, and yes we liked TO for a little while, but even his pizza man left the tip he gave him at the front door.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2006)

How long till Ie and Carmelo start to fued.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> He had an aging, non-posting, non-explosive, shot missing Chirs Webber. In his day they would have been a force in the East. Not now...
> 
> .


He wasn't like that till he teamed up with him.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2006)

AI would is a great one on one player but as a team player......nope.

We have a player like him but not as good in Starbury.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 21, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> He had chris webber
> 
> A great player makes players around him good.



You must be kidding.  Watch a sixers game, even the announcers mock Webber. He was great at Michigan and when he was young, but his major scoring move was the fact that he was a PF who was fast off the dribble. His knee's can't support him anymore and he's slower than George Mureson, plus he still hasn't learned defense.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

lol, Starbury......he is horrible.  I can't believe he is still on that team after last years downfall.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 21, 2006)

Min0, who the hell is IE?


----------



## goandykid (Dec 21, 2006)

I'm w/ Fatcat, AI was his whole team. It was a good trade for both sides, the sixers are rebuilding. They have Andre Iguodala, Miller, and those 2 first rounders. Maybe they can trade up for Oden? I think AI will step up to the plate as well, I'm looking for the nuggets to start some serious winnning once Mello is back


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

again, Melo and AI couldn't win a gold medal.  Why do you think it will be any different?


----------



## goandykid (Dec 21, 2006)

Melo and AI weren't the only two players on the olympic team Funk. Or atleast last time I checked. Oh yeah, and they aren't playing against the world.


Tim Duncan didnt win the gold, has he won any NBA rings?


----------



## goandykid (Dec 21, 2006)

Also, I didnt say and dont think theyll win it all, but I do see them as contenders.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Min0, who the hell is IE?


ET...OE...I dunno. I am going senile.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 21, 2006)

Yea, you slowly turned AI into IE. Last time I checked Internet Explorer wasn't in the NBA.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Melo and AI weren't the only two players on the olympic team Funk. Or atleast last time I checked. Oh yeah, and they aren't playing against the world.
> 
> 
> Tim Duncan didnt win the gold, has he won any NBA rings?


Tim Duncan didn't fit in that team! 
He is what you call a team player, he was one of the few who didn't showboat or play selfishly.

How can that team lose to anyone? 
We are supposed to be the best....I would bet you money if you had the Dream team back together they would whup this them...


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Yea, you slowly turned AI into IE. Last time I checked Internet Explorer wasn't in the NBA.


My age is showing.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 21, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Tim Duncan didn't fit in that team!
> He is what you call a team player, he was one of the few who didn't showboat or play selfishly.
> 
> How can that team lose to anyone?
> We are supposed to be the best....I would bet you money if you had the Dream team back together they would whup this them...



We don't have stars w/ fundamentals anymore like the Dream Team had. AI is a team player, you guys will see once he starts playing w/ some decent talent. Any time he had talent around him (Georgetown, early career years) he racked up the assists and played like a true team player.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Tim Duncan didn't fit in that team!
> He is what you call a team player, he was one of the few who didn't showboat or play selfishly.
> 
> How can that team lose to anyone?
> We are supposed to be the best...*.I would bet you money if you had the Dream team back together they would whup this them...*



that is because back in the 80s and early 90s, baseketball was still a team game....players didn't just run to the hoop and throw up a shot.....AI scores 35 points a game.....he takes 150 shots.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

goandykid said:


> We don't have stars w/ fundamentals anymore like the Dream Team had. AI is a team player, you guys will see once he starts playing w/ some decent talent. Any time he had talent around him (Georgetown, early career years) he racked up the assists and played like a true team player.



again, if he were a team player it would have shown in the olympics.  he wasn't then and he wont be now.  He was and still is selfish.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2006)

goandykid said:


> We don't have stars w/ fundamentals anymore like the Dream Team had. AI is a team player, you guys will see once he starts playing w/ some decent talent. Any time he had talent around him (Georgetown, early career years) he racked up the assists and played like a true team player.


This is a bet....you lose you kiss Bigdyl patoot I win Bigdyl kisses my patoot.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> that is because back in the 80s and early 90s, baseketball was still a team game....players didn't just run to the hoop and throw up a shot.....AI scores 35 points a game.....he takes 150 shots.



True to an extent...a 42% career shooting percentage. Now awful, not great. Who else would shoot though?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> that is because back in the 80s and early 90s, baseketball was still a team game....players didn't just run to the hoop and throw up a shot....*.AI scores 35 points a game.....he takes 150 shots.[/*quote]
> While his teammates lose interest.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 21, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> This is a bet....you lose you kiss Bigdyl patoot I win Bigdyl kisses my patoot.



Patoot kissing? Can Kenwood be my proxy?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2006)

I think he's busy kissing Kefe's patoot.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 21, 2006)

True story.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

goandykid said:


> True to an extent...a 42% career shooting percentage. Now awful, not great. Who else would shoot though?



who knows who else would be shooting if he were to move the ball around?  Those guys are NBA players afterall.  Who knows what would happen?  Great players make the players around them great.  AI has failed to do that.

He wants to play his way.....but, before he played his last game in Philly, they lost 12 out of their last 14.  Not really a great record!  He wanted to do it his way....what was his way?  He was already shotting 85% of the teams shots.....would no one on the court shoot if it were his way?

Just like TO, he is selfish and cares about himself.  He cares about winning...but, only for himself, for his career....to say "look what I did!"....not "Look what we did!".  Like TO, on the side lines, calling players out, yelling about the offensive coaching....oh wait...you have the most drops in the leauge...shut the fuck up.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 21, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> He had an aging, non-posting, non-explosive, shot missing Chirs Webber. In his day they would have been a force in the East. Not now...
> 
> Where are Keith Van Horn, and Derrick Coleman now? Keith Van Horn has always been shitty, and Derrick Coleman was 106 years old when he finally made it around to the Sixers. Bottom line is, they always surrounded AI with second rate, underachieving wash-ups. The best #2 AI ever played with was Eric Snow. Period.


 
True story a thousand percent.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Look, plain and simple, it takes a team effort to make it to the NBA playoffs. AI had to have team mates to make it that far. He didn't do it by himself, this wasn't a one man effort. He may have led the team to the playoffs. But, there was a team around him and they had to have been decent enough to get them that far. If those players were that bad, the 76ers would not have made it to the playoffs.
> 
> Also, lets not forget that AI did play on an Olympic team, stacked with great players......they didn't win a gold medal. So, where the fuck was this great player then?


 
The starting lineup he took to the Finals looked something like:

G: Eric Snow
G: Allen Iverson
C: Dikembe Mutombo
F: Tyrone Hill
F: George Lynch

Take AI out of there, that team is is disgustingly below five hundred and the worst team in the league.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> The starting lineup he took to the Finals looked something like:
> 
> G: Eric Snow
> G: Allen Iverson
> ...



the team now is worse than that team, and like I said, they lost 12 of their last 14 before AI's last game in Philly.  Again....where is the ability to make this team better?  He isn't a team player.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 21, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> The starting lineup he took to the Finals looked something like:
> 
> G: Eric Snow
> G: Allen Iverson
> ...



Even worse then the Bulls   That said the Raps should have beat them that year


----------



## shiznit2169 (Dec 21, 2006)

I agree it's supposed to be a team game

Look at Michael Jordan, he was an unbelievable player but if it wasn't for Scottie Pippen, Dennis Rodman, Horace Grant, Steve Kerr and so forth, they wouldn't have won the championships. 

The legendary Celtics had Larry Bird, Kevin McHale, Parish, Bill Walton and the black point guard (forgot his name). 

The NBA went used to be a finesse game. Nowadays, it's all about 1-on-1, stylish dunks, 3-point shots, and they hardly run plays anymore. They walk too much and there is also too much traveling but the refs let it slide.

The most aggravating part of it is the NBA's image. It's now full of ghetto looking young kids who talk trash and show off their bling setting a terrible image for young kids. They ought to change the "NBA" to "NBA Street" since it's pretty much streetball style now.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 21, 2006)

Michael Jordan career FG% - 49%
Michael Jordan career Assists - 5.3 Per game

Allen Iverson career FG% - 42%
Allen Iverson career Assists - 6.1 per game

Not much different IMO.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 21, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Michael Jordan career FG% - 49%
> Michael Jordan career Assists - 5.3 Per game
> 
> Allen Iverson career FG% - 42%
> ...




Jordan is a .497 fg%

Iverson is .421 fg %

Jordans numbers are a little off cause of his dumbass attempt at retiring to play baseball then to come back to the NBA then retiring again and attempting to come back.  Look at his early years.

And it isn't all about his individual numbers.  Yes Jordan had some good players around him, but he made them better.  Something Iverson can't do.


----------



## tucker01 (Dec 21, 2006)

Oh and on top of that Jordan presented him self well and wasn't a douche bag who wouldn't practice with the team.  Remember this is a team sport,  something AI can't seem to grasp.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 21, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Jordan is a .497 fg%
> 
> Iverson is .421 fg %
> 
> ...


 
It is in this case because that's what I was using to respnd to some saying his FG% was horrible and he is a ball hog. Yet he passes the ball more than Jordan ever did and his FG% is 7% worse. I guess we'll have to see what happens now that Iverson is on a decent team. 

My take is everyone just hates Iverson because of his image. He's the Floyd Mayweather Jr. of basketball. Easily the most talent since Jordan. Ask any NBA analyst.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Michael Jordan career FG% - 49%
> Michael Jordan career Assists - 5.3 Per game
> 
> Allen Iverson career FG% - 42%
> ...


I would never compare Jordan to him.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 21, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I would never compare Jordan to him.


 
I just did and those particular stats aren't as different as some would've guessed. I'm sure more of their stats are pretty similar too.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I just did and those particular stats aren't as different as some would've guessed. I'm sure more of their stats are pretty similar too.



also though, take into consideration that those are lifetime stats, Jordan Played a shit ton more games than Iverson...so that field goal percentage is pretty darn good!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> also though, take into consideration that those are lifetime stats, Jordan Played a shit ton more games than Iverson...so that field goal percentage is pretty darn good!


 
Yeah that's true. Iverson still has many years ahead of him to equal the time MJ put it. I have a feeling he'll be around for a while though. He's a resilient bastard.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> the team now is worse than that team, and like I said, they lost 12 of their last 14 before AI's last game in Philly. Again....where is the ability to make this team better? He isn't a team player.


 
The saddest part is he did make the team better, they're just that bad....


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 21, 2006)




----------



## goandykid (Dec 21, 2006)

P-funk said:


> who knows who else would be shooting if he were to move the ball around?  Those guys are NBA players afterall.  Who knows what would happen?  Great players make the players around them great.  AI has failed to do that.
> 
> He wants to play his way.....but, before he played his last game in Philly, they lost 12 out of their last 14.  Not really a great record!  He wanted to do it his way....what was his way?  He was already shotting 85% of the teams shots.....would no one on the court shoot if it were his way?
> 
> Just like TO, he is selfish and cares about himself.  He cares about winning...but, only for himself, for his career....to say "look what I did!"....not "Look what we did!".  Like TO, on the side lines, calling players out, yelling about the offensive coaching....oh wait...you have the most drops in the leauge...shut the fuck up.



He has a career average of 8 or something like that assists a game, and shoots the same amount if not less than many other team's stars. You need to watch less Jim Rome.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 21, 2006)

2006-07 Statistics

PPG
    31.2 
RPG
    2.70 
APG
    7.3


----------



## goandykid (Dec 21, 2006)

Career Averages

Year 	Team 	G 	GS 	MPG 	FG% 	3p% 	FT% 	OFF 	DEF 	RPG 	APG 	SPG 	BPG 	TO 	PF 	PPG
96-97 	PHI 	76 	74 	40.1 	.416 	.341 	.702 	1.5 	2.6 	4.1 	7.5 	2.1 	0.3 	4.43 	3.10 	23.5
97-98 	PHI 	80 	80 	39.4 	.461 	.298 	.729 	1.1 	2.6 	3.7 	6.2 	2.2 	0.3 	3.05 	2.50 	22.0
98-99 	PHI 	48 	48 	41.5 	.412 	.291 	.751 	1.4 	3.5 	4.9 	4.6 	2.3 	0.2 	3.48 	2.00 	26.8
99-00 	PHI 	70 	70 	40.8 	.421 	.341 	.713 	1.0 	2.8 	3.8 	4.7 	2.1 	0.1 	3.29 	2.30 	28.4
00-01 	PHI 	71 	71 	42.0 	.420 	.320 	.814 	0.7 	3.1 	3.8 	4.6 	2.5 	0.3 	3.34 	2.10 	31.1
01-02 	PHI 	60 	59 	43.7 	.398 	.291 	.812 	0.7 	3.8 	4.5 	5.5 	2.8 	0.2 	3.95 	1.70 	31.4
02-03 	PHI 	82 	82 	42.5 	.414 	.277 	.774 	0.8 	3.4 	4.2 	5.5 	2.7 	0.2 	3.49 	1.80 	27.6
03-04 	PHI 	48 	47 	42.5 	.387 	.286 	.745 	0.7 	3.0 	3.7 	6.8 	2.4 	0.1 	4.35 	1.80 	26.4
04-05 	PHI 	75 	75 	42.3 	.424 	.308 	.835 	0.7 	3.3 	4.0 	7.9 	2.4 	0.1 	4.59 	1.90 	30.7
05-06 	PHI 	72 	72 	43.1 	.447 	.323 	.814 	0.6 	2.6 	3.2 	7.4 	1.9 	0.1 	3.44 	1.70 	33.0
06-07 	DEN 	15 	15 	42.7 	.413 	.226 	.885 	0.5 	2.3 	2.7 	7.3 	2.2 	0.1 	4.40 	1.40 	31.2
06-07 	PHI 	15 	15 	42.7 	.413 	.226 	.885 	0.5 	2.3 	2.7 	7.3 	2.2 	0.1 	4.40 	1.40 	31.2
Career 	  	697 	693 	41.7 	.421 	.309 	.778 	0.9 	3.0 	3.9 	6.1 	2.3 	0.1 	3.74 	2.10 	28.1
Career 	  	697 	693 	41.7 	.421 	.309 	.778 	0.9 	3.0 	3.9 	6.1 	2.3 	0.1 	3.74 	2.10 	28.1


----------



## goandykid (Dec 21, 2006)

http://withleather.com/post.phtml?pk=1805

Iverson + Jim Mora mashup video


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 21, 2006)

goandykid said:


> http://withleather.com/post.phtml?pk=1805
> 
> Iverson + Jim Mora mashup video


That was good.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

goandykid said:


> http://withleather.com/post.phtml?pk=1805
> 
> Iverson + Jim Mora mashup video


----------



## P-funk (Dec 21, 2006)

goandykid said:


> He has a career average of 8 or something like that assists a game, and shoots the same amount if not less than many other team's stars. You need to watch less Jim Rome.



Rome rules all!


----------



## the nut (Dec 22, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Which SG's do you rank above AI all-time?



If you rank him as a 2 Guard, more of a case could be made for him as top ten.

(in no particular order) Jordan, West, Havlicek, Gervin, Drexler, Bryant, Monroe, Reggie Miller, Sam Jones, Hal Greer, Maravich (Very similar career to Iverson).  

If you rank him as a point guard, I think he falls farther down the list.

Cheeks, Archibald, Wilkens, Stockton, Thomas, Cousy, Robertson, Magic, Payton, KJ, Frazier, Nash, Kidd.

Gave me an idea for a thread


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 22, 2006)

the nut said:


> If you rank him as a 2 Guard, more of a case could be made for him as top ten.
> 
> (in no particular order) Jordan, West, Havlicek, Gervin, Drexler, Bryant, Monroe, *Reggie Miller*, Sam Jones, Hal Greer, Maravich (Very similar career to Iverson).
> 
> ...


 
I strongly disagree on that one. All Miller did was shoot 3's. Iverson averages 10 more career points per game, more assists, steals and rebounds (Miller is 6'7", Iverson 6').


----------



## the nut (Dec 22, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I strongly disagree on that one. All Miller did was shoot 3's. Iverson averages 10 more career points per game, more assists, steals and rebounds (Miller is 6'7", Iverson 6').



He didn't only shoot threes, he was a awesome shooter from any where on the court. One of the most clutch shooters ever.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 22, 2006)

I'll always remember when he hit like 5 3-pointers in 90 seconds or w/e it was against the knicks, and then made that choking gesture at Spike Lee.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2006)

the nut said:


> He didn't only shoot threes, he was a awesome shooter from any where on the court. One of the most clutch shooters ever.


I agree, damn wasn't he an ugly guy.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 22, 2006)

goandykid said:


> I'll always remember when he hit like 5 3-pointers in 90 seconds or w/e it was against the knicks, and then made that choking gesture at Spike Lee.


A true Knick killer, I hated him.
He was the king of flops but could he shoot.
Cheryl was good back in the day.


----------



## goandykid (Dec 22, 2006)

Ugly? Charles Barkley is hilarious.

"Ever wonder why you've never seen Golem (from Lord of the Rings) and Sam Cassell in the same room?"


----------



## the nut (Dec 22, 2006)

Barkley is my all time favorite! 

Remember when the Dream Team played some African team and he elbowed one of the players. He said "I shouldn't have done that, he probably hasn't eaten in weeks."


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 23, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Ugly? Charles Barkley is hilarious.
> 
> "Ever wonder why you've never seen Golem (from Lord of the Rings) and Sam Cassell in the same room?"


  Holy shit!


----------



## P-funk (Dec 23, 2006)

I wonder if he will want to be traded now that they lost in his first game?


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 23, 2006)

goandykid said:


> Ugly? Charles Barkley is hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
They have a site about his ugliness.


I didn't do these.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 23, 2006)

> Yes, yes, I had. This liquid based creature is in fact the Sam Cassell that currently plays for the LA Clippers, in it's un-morphed form. Other forms include these below: This newly discovered species of Cassell walks on all fours. It has the ability to morph the pigments on its skin to match any background. This technique is similar to some types of squid found on earth.


Damn he is ugly.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 23, 2006)

Golum!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 23, 2006)




----------



## Goodfella9783 (Dec 23, 2006)

the nut said:


> He didn't only shoot threes, he was a awesome shooter from any where on the court. One of the most clutch shooters ever.


 
I agree with that. Doesn't make him a better player than Iverson at all though. By a longshot.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 23, 2006)

*50) Sam Cassell and Golum*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 23, 2006)

*51) Sam Cassell and ET*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 23, 2006)

*Reggie Miller and that Quark thing out of Star Trek*


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 23, 2006)

*) Lawrence Frank and Ken Jennings
**



*
*



*


*95) Oliver Miller and Rita MacNeil*​


----------



## goandykid (Dec 23, 2006)

http://clintcam.com/barkley/

All Charles Barkley's hilarious quotes


----------



## goandykid (Dec 23, 2006)

Charles said something along the lines of "That game is gonna be a barn barner". Kenny and Ernie were making fun of him for screwing up his words, then he replied to Kenny: "Right between the eyes. That's where you're gonna get it." 



While with the 76ers: "We've only got one play, somehow..some way...just get the ball to me." 


While with the 76ers he was asked what the game plan was. He said, "to score more points than the other team".



Talking about the Portland Trailblazers and their inconsistent play: "You never know what team is gonna show up on a given night, but you can bet they will be high." 


I'm not going to argue with you, Ernie. I'll hit you in the left eye."


----------



## goandykid (Dec 23, 2006)

# Charles (To Kenny) : We both think you're ugly
Kenny: I'd rather be smart than beautiful
Charles: Well you're 0-2 (0 for 2) 


"I'm gonna go home and get naked again in the mirror cuz I don't look like Rerun or Al Roker. There's some deception going on. I'm not fat y'all! I'm big-boned."


Chris Rose: You used to be called The Round Mound of Rebound. Just how round are you these days?
Charles Barkley: A few doughnuts away from a complete circle. 



When Chuck was asked by the judge if he had any regrets about throwing guy through a window in Orlando he said, "I regret we weren't on a higher floor."



Earlier in Shaq's career, Chuck's advice: "He needs to learn the 2 words I tried to teach Oliver Miller....I'M FULL!"



Kenny: "I think New Jersey has a chance to beat them. If they had Vince Carter all year they'd be the three seed."
Barkley: "Have you been drinking again?"


"Isiah Thomas is building a championship team... too bad it's in San Antonio."
Charles Barkley on the Nazr Mohammed deal.


"GINOBILI!!!!!!" (Yelled and stretched out)


After TNT showed a stat that Charles had the lowest career three point percentage amongst players who took at least 250 3 point attempts in the playoffs - "To whoever put that stat together... 'Yo Mama'".


----------



## goandykid (Dec 23, 2006)

That's jsut some off a huge list... here's my personal favorite by far though, after that fight he got in w/ Bill Lambeer

Letter from Charles Barkley to Bill Laimbeer, I think in 1989:
Dear Bill,
Fuck You.
Charles


----------



## goandykid (Dec 23, 2006)

and as long as we're on a roll:

"You're fat, you're mine, and I never forget." -Bo Schembechler to Dan Dierdorf, 1969


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2007)

AI is doing great so far as a team mate!!  The Nuggets are 2-6 since they got him!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2007)

Have they played together yet?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2007)

min0 lee said:


> Have they played together yet?



no.  I think Melo still has 5 or 6 games of suspension left.

I was just saying as a team mate in general.  You know...because AI is so good.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 7, 2007)

Playing in the west isn't easy. Especially with your #1 superstar out for a bunch of games. AI has been putting up a double-double almost every game. So having 10+ assists when you're a natural SG, imo *is* being a good teammate.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Playing in the west isn't easy. Especially with your #1 superstar out for a bunch of games. AI has been putting up a double-double almost every game. So having 10+ assists when you're a natural SG, imo *is* being a good teammate.



I though AI was a #1 superstar??

Playing in the west isn't easy.

Playing on the '76ers isn't easy.

he never had good players around him.

playing for larry brown isn't easy.


Always an excuse with AI.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 7, 2007)

P-funk said:


> I though AI was a #1 superstar??
> 
> Playing in the west isn't easy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 7, 2007)

P-funk said:


> *I though AI was a #1 superstar*??
> 
> Playing in the west isn't easy.
> 
> ...


 
Not when your're on the same team as Carmelo Anthony. The Nuggets will be ok. That's for sure. You can hold me to it.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 8, 2007)

Does it matter? Gilbert Arenas is MVP anyways.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2007)

Raptors!


----------



## goandykid (Jan 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Raptors!



Fluke. We've been playing 3-4 times a week the past couple weeks.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2007)

Boo hoo.  I just thought it was funny that you mention his name and the Raps demolish them,  They did try to make a nice comeback near the end of the game though.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 8, 2007)

Yea they did! I was suprised, they started pressing in the last 6 mins and kncoked a 22 point lead down to 5. Gilbert still had 33, Caron Butler did great as well. It was our bench that dropped the ball, and our big men.

Caron Butler is averaging 20, 8, and 4, and will be a snub come the All-Star game. Super clutch as well. Did you see him?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2007)

I was flipping so I missed most of the game.  Too many sports on the tube yesterday.  I am just happy to see the raptors making progress again.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 8, 2007)

Yea, first time this season they had their full lineup, they were looking good. They being the Raptors.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2007)

TJ ford was a wicked pick up for charlie V.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 8, 2007)

Yea he was. Not supoosed to trade big for small but it worked.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 8, 2007)

goandykid said:


> Does it matter? Gilbert Arenas is MVP anyways.


 
Steve Nash will get it again.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 8, 2007)

goandykid said:


> Yea he was. Not supoosed to trade big for small but it worked.


 
It's ok when you get the #1 draft pick and you already have Chris Bosh and desperately need a PG.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 8, 2007)

Nash wont get it again. Stats are down, plus people are tired of him winning it, plus Canadians winning our awards. If Gilbrt doesnt win it it'll be a joke. Who else could?

Nash is playing on an all-star team. Gil has two alternate scorers and no one else.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2007)

Remember it was a Canadian that invented this game


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 8, 2007)

It's still really early, but I still don't think Arenas will get it. It will be someone from the West, probably Suns, Mavs or someone else with a great record. The Wizards are only .576 and not at the top of a pretty weak division as of now.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Remember it was a Canadian that invented this game



Only by blood.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 8, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> It's still really early, but I still don't think Arenas will get it. It will be someone from the West, probably Suns, Mavs or someone else with a great record. The Wizards are only .576 and not at the top of a pretty weak division as of now.



Most likely, but Gilbert is having an MVP season. He'll lead the NBA in scoring once Carmello comes back from suspension, has high assists and rebounds, and has singlehandedly put the Wizards on top of their division.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd say LeBron has a better shot than GA for MVP. Personally I'm sick of Nash getting it.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 8, 2007)

Okay, one game back as of yesterday, but that wont last. Plus we jsut beat the magic. We're 13-4 or somehting like that since december first.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 8, 2007)

Lebron would only win it b/c he's Lebron.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 8, 2007)

Better team too. They usually give the MVP to someone with one of the best records in the NBA.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2007)

goandykid said:


> Only by blood.





He was born and raised in Canada?


----------



## goandykid (Jan 8, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Better team too. They usually give the MVP to someone with one of the best records in the NBA.



The Wizards will compete in the playoffs. The msot recent power rankings have them numebr 1 in the east, people overlook them too much.


----------



## goandykid (Jan 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> He was born and raised in Canada?



I thought it was Springfield Massachusetts?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 8, 2007)

goandykid said:


> The Wizards will compete in the playoffs. The msot recent power rankings have them numebr 1 in the east, people overlook them too much.


 
It's definately between them and CLE as the best in the East. I wonder how much Miami will bounce back once Shaq is back and Wade is 100%. That will be a tough test for CLE/WAS to get past them in the playoffs.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 8, 2007)

goandykid said:


> I thought it was Springfield Massachusetts?


 
Born in Canada. Invented the sport in Springfield, MA where the Hall of Fame is now. I did a report on him in the 4th grade


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2007)

goandykid said:


> I thought it was Springfield Massachusetts?



Born in Almonte, ontario.  Graduated from McGill University in Montreal.

See another Great thing from a Canadian.  That you Yanks try to claim as your own


----------



## the nut (Jan 8, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Remember it was a Canadian that invented this game



You guys can take it back!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2007)

So What did AI do exactly for this "Team" again?  OH yeah probably a first round elimination from the playoffs.

Go Raps


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 14, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> So What did AI do exactly for this "Team" again?  OH yeah probably a first round elimination from the playoffs.
> 
> Go Raps



We won't know what AI will do for Denver until they have an offseason with him to prepare. It's near impossible to insert a player like AI on a team without tweaking the offense, and having time to learn it. Not to mention Carmello missed a good portion of this season. I guarantee they'll be much better next season.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 14, 2007)

True story. Not to mention they are the hottest team going into the playoffs, winning their last 8 games (have yet to lose this month). The Nuggets are a dangerous team to face in the playoffs.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2007)

Hottest team  Nah that is the Raptors the best Record in the NBA in the second half.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2007)

goandykid said:


> We don't have stars w/ fundamentals anymore like the Dream Team had. AI is a team player, you guys will see once he starts playing w/ some decent talent. Any time he had talent around him (Georgetown, early career years) he racked up the assists and played like a true team player.





min0 lee said:


> This is a bet....you lose you kiss Bigdyl patoot I win Bigdyl kisses my patoot.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 14, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Hottest team Nah that is the Raptors the best Record in the NBA in the second half.


 
Yep the Raps are hot too. Denver is easily a better team than the Raptors though. The Raptors are in the weakest division in the NBA. Their last 10 games have been against Eastern Conference teams. DEN has beaten the Lakers twice, Mavericks, Jazz and Clippers during their streak.

Pretty nice that they got matched up with the Butler and Areans-less Wiz. ... this should be the 1st time in a while they make it out of the first round right? I can only think of the Carter days as the last time they did that.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 14, 2007)

Yeah they haven't done shit cause Carter is a bitch and fucked up this team while he was here much like he has done with the Nets.

Lets see who the Raps have beat over there past ten: Miami, Detroit, Denver( they Spanked) Washington, Chicago.  Some Decent wins there.  Couple more wins they might clinch 2nd overall in the Conference.   As for which conference is stronger, it doesn't really matter.  Detroit has proven that wrong in the past few years.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 4, 2008)

Bump for what AI did in Denver.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Nov 4, 2008)

I like the trade for both teams. Denver gets a top 10 PG (which they need) and Detroit will likely get McDeyss right back after Denver buys him out. Glad AI is back in the east.


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 5, 2008)

McDyess is staying.

Interesting swap.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 4, 2009)

IainDaniel said:


> Bump for what AI did in Denver.


Bump for what AI did in Detroit. 
Pistons??? Iverson out for season with sore back
Sitting on the bench can do that to a person.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 4, 2009)

Lets be honest here.

He came back, played off the bench, didn't like his role and now doesn't want to play.

It's too bad because if this guy just accepted the sixth man role, I would be extremely nervous playing Detroit as a Celts fan in the first round.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 4, 2009)

I always liked him as a player, just not as a team player.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 4, 2009)

min0 lee said:


> I always liked him as a player, just not as a team player.



Same here.

I thought he looked excellent off the bench and actually discussed with my Dad how the Celtics should look into him for next season.

He'd be the best bench player in the league, instead, he's just a past his prime and selfish ball player who no longer can lead a team on his own, similar to Derek Jeter


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 4, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Same here.
> 
> I thought he looked excellent off the bench and actually discussed with my Dad how the Celtics should look into him for next season.
> 
> He'd be the best bench player in the league, instead, he's just a past his prime and selfish ball player who no longer can lead a team on his own, similar to Derek Jeter





How is Starberry working out?


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 4, 2009)

He was atrocious for the first couple of games but (outside of last nigiht) over the last 3-4, he's been quite serviceable off the bench making the second unit with Eddie House that much more efficient.

Don't forget, this is still his preseason.

I think he'll be a real contributor in the playoffs and as you all know, the Celtics (if healthy) will win the Championship IMO.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 19, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Lets be honest here.
> 
> He came back, played off the bench, didn't like his role and now doesn't want to play.
> 
> It's too bad because if this guy just accepted the sixth man role, I would be extremely nervous playing Detroit as a Celts fan in the first round.



I wonder wha team will give that fucker a contract next year. AI is a crybaby, saying he will retire before he comes off the bench is some childish stuff.


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 20, 2009)

soxmuscle said:


> Lets be honest here.
> 
> He came back, played off the bench, didn't like his role and now doesn't want to play.
> 
> It's too bad because if this guy just accepted the sixth man role, I would be extremely nervous playing Detroit as a Celts fan in the first round.


Billups scores 36, sinks eight 3-pointers as Nuggets rout Hornets

If it ain't broke don't fix it.

I would have kept Billups....Detroit made a mistake.


----------

